

I made chrome a command line to the web - proksoup
http://www.insanelylucky.com/

======
arnarbi
This works quite well:

<http://cenix.co.uk/im-feeling-lucky-google-chrome-shortcut/>

I have it as a keyword "lucky" (type lucky and press tab to use it), but you
can just as easily make it the default search.

~~~
proksoup
I think the only differences might be how insanely handles anchor links and
video links.

I played with it a bit to get it to go the specific links I mean when I type
in long queries. (clicking a video link if available up there, clicking an
anchor link if available and emphasized with "jump to".)

------
jazzdev
I'm always feeling lucky. I think this will be great. Trying it out for a
while to see how I like it.

------
pizza
Would you really want the default behavior to be the I'm feeling lucky result?

~~~
proksoup
I've gotten used to it, I convinced a couple other friends to try. 1 liked it.
1 hated it.

I thought I'd post it here too and see if anyone else liked/hated it, or if
they had a slight modification suggestion that might be agreeable.

~~~
proksoup
I find myself rewriting queries a lot more to be more specific, in the chrome
toolbar.

And then I also start to remember those long specific queries. Using google as
the old second memory bank there ... most of the time.

